# USB U3-Stick



## akrite (29. Oktober 2006)

Moin,
ergänzend zu meiner anderen Frage, bin ich noch auf der Suche nach den technischen Besonderheiten von U3-USB-Sticks. Wikipedia hat mir das Gesuchte nicht beantwortet. Was macht den Unterschied von USB zu U3-USB aus ? Warum kann man angeblich nur von denen Portable Programme laufen lassen und was muss ich tun, damit ein Flash-Projektor (*.exe) direkt nach Einschub startet (wie ei der CD-ROM mit autorun.inf) ?


----------



## mackel90 (13. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht obs dir weiterhilft, aber im folgenden Link steht ne ganze menge über USB U3 Stics und U3 Smartdrives...

http://www.heise.de/mobil/artikel/67014

Mit frundlichem Gruß

mackel


----------

